# [SOLVED] haslo do katalogu

## bartmarian

Witam,

chcialbym do jednego konta zalozyc kilka podkatalogow, dac dostep kilku osobom

do konta, ale zeby w kde,gnome zalogowany user musial podac haslo gdy chce

zobaczyc zawartosc podkatalogu (nazwijmy go swojego), da sie to jakos osiagnac ?

PozdrawiamLast edited by bartmarian on Sat Nov 25, 2006 11:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BeteNoire

A nie możesz zrobić właściciela grupowego tych katalogów i userów dodać do tej grupy?

----------

## bartmarian

czagos nie rozumiem albo zle przekazalem, ale opisze co chcialbym dokladnie osiagnac.

jest nxserver, free na dwa dostepy, jeden dostep "idzie" dla boss'a, zeby mogl wgrywac dok.

dla użytkownikow drugi, aby sobie podgladac dokumenty

pozostawione dla nich, user albo ma prawa do odczytu albo nie do "jego" katalogu

ale dla systtemu jest to ciagle ten sam użytkownik, dlatego chcialem zeby po 

"kliku" na katalog pojawilo sie pytanie o haslo, najlepiej za kazdym razem gdy chce sie do

niego dostac.

Pozdrawiam

Edit by Poe

ORT!  

----------

## manwe_

Gotowego rozwiązania nie znam, to raczej zabezpieczenie windows-style, ale na szybko do głowy przychodzi mi opakowanie jakiegoś pliku dmcrypt'a w skrypt montujący i pobierający hasło za pomocą Xdialog'a. Do zrobienia w kilkanaście minut. Gorzej tylko z akcją click na katalog -> pytanie o hasło, trzeba by zastosować jakiś zamiennik pokroju skrótu na pulpicie.

----------

## milu

Dlaczego się tak bawić i kombinować?? Nie można tego zrobić tworząc tyle kont ilu użytkowników i dodając ich do odpowiedniej grupy?? Nie potrzebujesz wtedy hasła do konkretnego katalogu a każdy użytkownik do sieci loguje się za pomocą własnego hasła dostępu.

----------

## Yatmai

Tak, ale jest też coś takiego, że siedze na kompie, zejde na chwilke i mi sie ktoś na kompa wbije (tylko maila wysłać  :Very Happy: ) albo sam kogoś wpuszcze na chwile... Szkoda czasu na przelogowanie, a zdarzają się pliki, których nie chciałbym by mi ktokolwiek w nich grzebał (czasem po prostu po to by mi ktoś tego przypadkiem nie usunął  :Smile:  )

W sumie jeden taki problem rozwiązałem w taki sposób, że mam osobną partycję i crona, który co 10 minut ją odmontowuje jeśli jest nieużywana, jednak nie wszystko da się tak zrobić i też by mnie interesowało rozwiązanie z hasłem  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Ja mam w laptopie czytnik SD, a w środku prawie zawsze karta microSD na które leżą klucze ssh i pam [do logowania i su]. Do tego z akcją wyjęcia karty z czytnika powiązałem odmontowanie i zablokowanie ekranu xscreensaver'em [krótki Xdialog opóźnia o 5 sekund], a przy włożeniu [oczywiście sprawdzane jest ID karty, akcja nie jest podejmowana dla każdej] - montowanie i zabicie screen'a. 

Kiedy odchodzę od kompa albo naciskam kartę [pół-wyciągnięcie], albo po prostu ją zabieram ze sobą [mniej pewne miejsce, konferencja, etc.]. Takich akcji uruchaminych przez udev'a można by mnożyć w nieskończoność  :Smile: 

----------

## Larryk

Spróbuj tego: klik, powinno spełnić Twoje wymagania.

----------

## Yatmai

@manwe_  jak dokonałeś samego połączenia ?  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

Milu - po to, ze nxserver darmowo ma dwa dostepy, crack odpada a ponad 400$

dla tak naprawde okazjonalnego wykorzystania tez.

Larryk - dzieki, troche zabawy, ale pokombinuje, niemniej uwazam ze sprawa rozwiazana.

----------

## mbar

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Ja mam w laptopie czytnik SD, a w środku prawie zawsze karta microSD na które leżą klucze ssh i pam [do logowania i su]. Do tego z akcją wyjęcia karty z czytnika powiązałem odmontowanie i zablokowanie ekranu xscreensaver'em [krótki Xdialog opóźnia o 5 sekund], a przy włożeniu [oczywiście sprawdzane jest ID karty, akcja nie jest podejmowana dla każdej] - montowanie i zabicie screen'a.

 

Możesz jakieś małe howto skrobnąć?

----------

## bartmarian

znalazlem bardzo eleganckie rozwiazanie, zakladamy usera tajniak

jako jawniak wydajemy polecenie:

```

kdesu -n -u `kdialog --inputbox "Pasełko tajniaka:" tajniak` -c konqueror /home/tajniak

```

o odpowiednich prawach użytkownikow sie powstrzymam i nie napisze  :Wink: 

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## Yatmai

Jest mały problem, otóż żeby to działało jawniak musi być w grupie wheel, a ja mam ustawione, że członkowie tej grupy przełączają się bez hasła na root'a (w konsekwencji także na innych userów) czyli lipa, bo albo nie działa wcale, albo działa bez hasła  :Sad: 

No chyba, że dało by się to rozdzielić np na wheel1 i wheel2  :Smile: 

edit

wpadłem jeszcze na inny pomysł, gdy zabroniłem odczytu z jakiegoś katalogu, kde dodało mu znaczek zakazu wjazdu, a wewnątrz pojawił się plik .directory z zawartością:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Icon=folder_locked
```

Może dało by się w ramach tego pliku wymusić odpalenie kodu przy wejściu do folderu ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## manwe_

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Możesz jakieś małe howto skrobnąć?

 

OK, coś się pomyśli popołudniu, jak będę miał chwilę.

----------

## Qlawy

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

>  *mbar wrote:*   Możesz jakieś małe howto skrobnąć? 
> 
> OK, coś się pomyśli popołudniu, jak będę miał chwilę.

 

jest szansa na ten tutorialik? pomysl jest naprawdę ciekawy

----------

## manwe_

Sorry, wyleciało mi zupełnie, za dużo na głowie. Jutro wieczorem coś sklecę, na pewno  :Smile: 

----------

